# Century Pro...Is that a new frame?



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

I just noticed the Century Pro on the BD site. Looks nice. Different geometry than the Immortal. 

Has that frame been around for a while and I just missed it or is that a new offer?


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Oversane said:


> I just noticed the Century Pro on the BD site. Looks nice. Different geometry than the Immortal.
> 
> Has that frame been around for a while and I just missed it or is that a new offer?


I dont remember seeing it before either...it looks nice. Wonder what the weight is on the 61 frame? I see a 50 is 18.5...I am looking to get a carbon frame...just wonder what it will do with my weight (210-215). I am trying to decide between one of the BD carbon or the new Ibex carbon (proto is showing over in the Ibex forum now at the end of the thread)...I think it looks pretty sweet...is it officially an addiction when you start spending as much time looking at the bikes as you do riding them? lol

P.S. I just also noticed some of the Aluminum bikes are in the 1095 range...Le Champion SL, Mercier...have they always been that price? I was thinking they were 1295...makes it tempting...I gotta resist!:mad2:


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

tennis5 said:


> ..I am looking to get a carbon frame...just wonder what it will do with my weight (210-215)...


Any modern Carbon frame (non weight weenie stuff) will handle you weight with no ill affects. Don't let that affect your choice. 

I'm 250 and have ridden a few with no issues. I currently ride a 15+ year old Aeigs CF and don't give it a second thought. 

Hell I'd even ride a Century Pro if they gave me one.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

New frame for '08 it would seem. I haven't seen that particular frame since I have been looking at BD.(back since early '05) Looks nice. It's good they are adding a compact to their lineup, since it should attract some new customers. I wish they would have had it earlier this summer when I was looking for a bike for my wife. I think a compact/semi compact would have benifitted her. Oh well, she's happy with her Im. Pro.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Any modern Carbon frame (non weight weenie stuff) will handle you weight with no ill affects. Don't let that affect your choice.
> 
> I'm 250 and have ridden a few with no issues. I currently ride a 15+ year old Aeigs CF and don't give it a second thought.


Thanks for the info LL...I definitely want to get one...


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like a pedal force frame to me.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

vpkb, I think you are absolutely correct. I went to Pedal Force and compared blow-ups of both pictures and they appear to be identical. Nice catch.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

vpkb said:


> It looks like a pedal force frame to me.


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Assuming that the Century Pro is using a Pedal Force frame, here's the link with everything you ever wanted to know about the Pedal Force RS frame:

http://pedalforce.com/online/product_info.php?products_id=3028


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think this photo really shows the similarity. ---Linky--- Looks to be the same to me. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## vpkb (Jul 30, 2007)

It's definitely the pedal force frame, if you look at their size offering, it's exactly the same.

A lot people like PF frames so it only goes to show that BD isn't all that bad.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Dropping in from the BikeForums.net, the frame is the same as the Pedal Force RS. Only difference is the cosmetic layer which uses the 12k weave. No matter, you can't even see it since it's painted over.

Bought a stripped version of the frame a month ago. Got it last night, looks good!


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

I just saw a Fuji last night. It was the CCR1 and it appears that its exactly the same frame as well...


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Close, but the rear triangle is a bit different. Also, the down tube looks to be a different as well. Definitely close though.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

sonex305 said:


> Close, but the rear triangle is a bit different. Also, the down tube looks to be a different as well. Definitely close though.



It will be a few years before Fuji dumps a ton of these to Mike.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

they are all made at the same factory.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> they are all made at the same factory.


I have no doubt they are.:thumbsup: Just pointing out the subtle differences is all.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

sonex305 said:


> Close, but the rear triangle is a bit different. Also, the down tube looks to be a different as well. Definitely close though.



Ahh... nice catch. I was going by memory, and I distinctly remembered the sweeping top tube down to the tail...

I am still debating which bike to get and it would be a Motobecane hands down if the graphics on the frames weren't so darn obnoxious... <~~~ personal opinion btw and off topic of course...


----------

